# Service / Repair in Central Scotland



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all

Does anyone know of a reputable engineer who would be willing to look at my Piccino?

I'd like a general service/check up, but it's also developed a leak and the pump diverts water to the worktop rather than the group head. Not conducive to a decent espresso!

I'm in Linlithgow and would ideally prefer I'd someone could come to me, but happy to travel to Edinburgh or Glasgow if necessary.

Many thanks

Squiggs


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

I used http://www.caledonianespresso.co.uk/service/ for my original hx machine which was in a state when I received it. They did a great job but I cannot compare them to anyone else in Edinburgh.

They are based in an industrial unit at Wedter Hailes.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Caffeine fix are the top boys, maybe espresso techno too


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

We're just along the road from Linlithgow & know Fracino machines well. PM us......or email ([email protected])


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

brilliant - thanks jeebsy, bz99s and espressotechno!


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

Quick update on this. I got a number of recommendations clearly, but went with Espressotechno , primarily because they're five minutes from me.

Glad I did - dealt with Ian. Machine returned today as good as new. Excellent, friendly service and exactly the outcome I was looking for. Also returned parts replaced, which might sound like a small thing, but really builds confidence. I'd definitely recommend these guys.

Thanks again all.

Squiggs


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> We're just along the road from Linlithgow & know Fracino machines well. PM us......or email ([email protected])


Dealt with espressotechno twice, really helpful so can recommend.


----------

